# best gear hands down



## savage skin (Nov 3, 2014)

For anyone who is looking for the most legit gear out there.  Check out Celltech labs. Their stuff has given me great results!  Shipping and ordering is very easy.  Check em out you won't be disappointed


----------



## Pinkbear (Nov 3, 2014)

Nice first post turd.

#steel


----------



## deadlift666 (Nov 3, 2014)

Gtfo......


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 3, 2014)

Nice post foreskin


----------



## Yaya (Nov 3, 2014)

Yess, I must agree with the OP...

the shit is bomb


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 3, 2014)

Savage skin?
Did there gear also give you a rash...


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 3, 2014)

I smell Tiller


----------



## goodfella (Nov 3, 2014)

Sorry brah, im lookn for excellent, not great


----------



## snake (Nov 3, 2014)

Cool! Do you have some before and after pic.s along with blood work?


----------



## Seeker (Nov 3, 2014)

MuscleTech  is in the gear business now? That's freaking amazing! Is their list on Bodybuilding.com?


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 3, 2014)

I think Foreskin made a typo with the word rear.


----------



## snake (Nov 4, 2014)

That was a rhetorical question OP.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 4, 2014)

Foreskin obviously has run lots of HG gear, and nitro-tech labs is even better. I want to try some of their vanilla flavored test cyp.


----------



## AlphaD (Nov 4, 2014)

Try douchebag labs. You will get even greater results.


----------



## TheBlob (Nov 4, 2014)

Uhmmmmm was this guy serious? Hahahahahahaha hey foreskin go suck start a 45


----------



## SHRUGS (Nov 4, 2014)

TheBlob said:


> Uhmmmmm was this guy serious? Hahahahahahaha hey foreskin go suck start a 45



Lmfao! Suck start a 45. I like that one
!SHRUGS!


----------

